# Directx9.0 vernichten?



## Iwein (3. Mai 2003)

Hi Leutz,

ich hab da so ein kleines Problem. Ich hab bei mir daheim directx9.0 installiert. Seit dem flieg ich dauernd aus dem Internet raus. Ich weiss, dass es Directx9.0 ist, da das bei 8.1b nicht passiert. 

Also:Wie bekomme ich wieder meine schöne alte Version drauf? Weil er erzählt mir zwar, dass er die V8.1b installiert hat, ist aber (wie alles an Win-siehe Installation[noch schneller/leistunsgfähiger/sicherer) gelogen.

Bitte helft mir.


----------



## Krany (3. Mai 2003)

Hi,
also THEORETISCH!! sollte es funktionieren, wenn du die alte version einfach drüber ziehst, hat zumindest bei mir ma gefunzt, als ich von DX7 aus technischen Gründen zurück zur 5 wollte (unter Win98).
Solltest du diese Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dann schau danach och in der Registry nach alten DX9 Einträgen und wenn du sicher gehen willst, das es wirklich alles weg ist kannst du ja noch auf der C-Partition nach Dateien solchen Dateien suchen, falls du XP hast, kannst du auch nach Dateien suchen die das Wort Direct X 9 beinhalten.

Also dann Viel Glück!


----------



## wackelpudding (4. Mai 2003)

einfach ’ne alte version drüber installieren, is’ nicht.
http://www.dxbuster.de/ is’ besser. 

allerdings glaub’ ich echt nicht, dass die verbindungstrennungen an DX9 liegen.
hast du [@Iwein] sonst noch was in letzter zeit installiert?


----------



## Iwein (4. Mai 2003)

ne das ist glaub ich schon directx9. Ich kann nämlich mit dx8.1b zb. W3 zocken, unter dx9 flieg ich immer während den Games raus.An was könnte es denn liegen?


----------



## dfd1 (5. Mai 2003)

Zieh dir mal directX 9a

Sollte den Bug raus haben.


----------



## Iwein (5. Mai 2003)

> Zieh dir mal directX 9a


 Das sagt er mal so zu einem Modem!User.


----------



## dfd1 (6. Mai 2003)

Ich hab auch ein Modem... ADSL-Modem *g*

Nee, warte auf die neuste Chip, Gamestar o.ä. Ausgabe wo DirectX 9.0a darauf sein wird.

Aber wieso spielst du über Modem? So kannst du wohl auch das DirectX ziehen. Dauert sicher nicht länger als eine Game Session.


----------



## Avariel (6. Mai 2003)

Er zockt über Modem, weil bei ihm (genau wie bei mir) kein DSL verfügbar ist...  
Wenn ich das Telekomschwein das dafür verantwortlich ist in die Finger kriege wirds blutig...sorry, aber ist so.


----------

